# TYME iron hair curler & straightener



## sathishsakaran (Dec 24, 2015)

Has anyone tired TYME iron hair curler & straightener?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 26, 2015)

Never heard of the brand.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 28, 2015)

Never heard of it either but I did Google it just now and looked at their products, think I'll stick to my faithful G3 Salon Pro but thank you very much for introducing us to a new brand.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 23, 2016)

I keep seeing ads for it on Social Media.  It looks like a safer version of the InStyler!  I want it but can't justify getting it right now until I do a little more research on if it would be worth switching.


----------



## 11cersei (Jan 29, 2017)

Never heard of this brand, but google has heard about it...
With its high quality, Tyme works great as an curler and straightener by saving your precious time while styling.


----------



## Sabrin (Feb 13, 2017)

People complain this thing is very hard to use. Unless you have enormous patience and tons of free time.


----------

